# Modulon



## m_m_forth (Oct 21, 2003)

Hello:Has anyone tried Modulon? It seems to sort of work for me. Although, I still have episodes. Does anyone take amytryptiline for IBS-D? Does it work?


----------



## stargirl (Jul 28, 2002)

hey there.I take Modulon,but only when I feel the need to,like if I know I'm gonna have bad D or something,they do help a lot.I tried Immodium too for the first time a week ago,and it worked just the same,so I'm not sure which is better.


----------



## Chezzy (Oct 12, 2003)

Hey there







I take 3 tabs a day of Amitriptyline (Elavil) a day. When I first started taking them it was wonderful, my appetite increased and I felt pretty good, that was about 6 mths ago. However, over the last 3 weeks the cramps are well and truly back and I have become really depressed with it. Still taking the tablets and my GP has now put me on Zispin (Rameron), still take the Amitriptyline though which I think help with the cramps. This forum has helped a lot, been a constant visitor for the last week or so coz things got that bad. Trying to drill into my head 'take one day at a time' and it seems to slightly help


----------

